# new scorpion owner (heterometrus spinifer and Vaejovis spinigerus) looking for care sheet



## skips (Oct 3, 2008)

We're starting an animal collection at kent state university.  We're getting the two species above (heterometrus spinifer and Vaejovis spinigerus).  I've worked with amphibians, reptiles and mammals but never scorpions.  Does anybody have a more detailed care sheet for these two species?  I've seen a bit but not much.  I need to know what the enclosure (size/substrate) should look like, food and feeding frequency, heat gradient?, you know, whatever will make it...not die.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 3, 2008)

Vaejovid Caresheet(not a specific species caresheet but it has all you need)
http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/vaejovis-sp-general-socal-caresheet-t383.htm
And Het caresheet
http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/car...ometrus-spp-tropical-forest-scorpions-t38.htm


----------



## inverts (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are a few more links with information pertaining to Vaejovis spinigerus.
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/v_spinigerus.htm
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10037
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=16556

As for the Heterometrus spinifer, keep it basically the same as a Pandinus imperator (moist peat moss, water dish, hides, etc.).


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 4, 2008)

Apparently it is now Hoffmannius Spinigerus.


----------



## skips (Oct 5, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you guys for helping me with this!  It's much apreciated.


----------

